# Recessive red cock and red hen



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just paired a recessive red cock to a red hen what babies of each will i get? Sorry i meant ash red cock.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

does the red hen carries rec red? if she does, half the offsprings will be rec red, if she doesn't, none will be rec red.

What's the cockbird breeding? 

All male offsprings will be red in some way...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, I meant ash red cock.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

so it's rec red hen and ash red cock?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If it's an ash-red cockbird with a recessive red hen, you'll need to wait and see, although you're going to get at least half ash-red based offspring (or all ash-reds unless he is split for blue or brown). If he is split for RR then you'll get half RRs and half non-RR's (ash-reds, blues, browns, depending on what he carries and what she is underneath).

If it's an ash-red cockbird with an ash-red hen then you'll get all ash-red offspring unless he's carrying blue or brown, in which those would be hens. Of course if they both happened to carry RR, then you'd get some of those.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This hen 









This cock


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

The hen is ash red. The cock is ash red carrying blue. I think becky covered the possibilities of offspring here.

You have some good looking saddles there though!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds! I agree with Rudolph, both ash-reds.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

I see we're on the same breeding program 

but like others have said, both your birds are ash red, your cock is carrying blue as well.... now if by any chance he's carrying dilute, you can also get silver/ yellow hens.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice saddles. Andrew you will have to let me know if you are letting any of those go, I would be keen on a few to breed some youngsters to let out to fly


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

no worries, should be some extras after the breeding season.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

nice saddles but a prefer baldhead, white wing and white tail.


----------

